# Hello from Portugal



## p1k3man (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!!! I´m from Portugal. I´m a big fan of aviation, especially WW2 aircrafts.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello and welcome onboard.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 7, 2006)

Seia Bemvindo! Be Welcome!

Quando estiver a fim de falar em portugues, pode contar comigo.
Whenever you wants to speak in portuguese, you can rely on me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

Been in and around Lisbon on several occasions... One of my favorite countries to visit...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## rikpt (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi all.
I register today and i'm from Portugal.


----------

